# Ron Artest might retire???



## Hov

I just read on another forum that the NBA Tv announcers are saying he's considering retirement "to give his life to God" or something like that.

Can anyone shed some light on this?


----------



## Half-aMAziNg

Ron Artest > Ma$e


----------



## HallOfFamer

> Originally posted by <b>Half-aMAziNg</b>!
> Ron Artest > Ma$e


Ron Artest>Jesus


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

What?



Peter Vecsey is talking about it right now....Vecsey supposedly has known that Artest has been contimplating retirement, to put greater focus on his record company.




Peter Vescey is saying this, so just ignore it.


----------



## kmba

lol that's crazy


----------



## Pan Mengtu

What a head case. If those this is a highly suspect rumor, it still shows why Larry should have pulled the trigger on the Peja trade.


----------



## madman

yes it sounds stupid now but ask Miami Dolphin fans how stupid the rumors of Ricky Williams retiring were


----------



## RP McMurphy

According to Rick Carlisle, the Pacers suspended Ron Artest for two games for a "situation," but he wouldn't explain what the situation was. Artest won't play tomorrow against the Clippers, either. Carlisle said the team will re-evaluate the situation after the Clippers game.

This is so discouraging. :no:


----------



## Pejavlade

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> What a head case. If those this is a highly suspect rumor, it still shows why Larry should have pulled the trigger on the Peja trade.


petrie wasnt very intrested in that trade 

but anyway u never know wat rons gonna


----------



## StephenJackson

man oh man, if this is true.....I don't know. This is just too f'ed up. Would he do that to the pacer organization? What a tool.


----------



## ChristopherJ

well if theres one guy that would just retire in his prime i geuss it would be a guy like ron artest.


----------



## John

retire all he wants, but NBA media wont make a big deal about it that's all I care!


----------



## bballlife

This would be a huge blow to basketball fans. If anyone has more solid info on this story, please do share. 

Not good news.


----------



## John

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> This would be a huge blow to basketball fans. If anyone has more solid info on this story, please do share.
> 
> Not good news.


Not hate, but you think you can leave the entire messageboard forever?

I feel like we can be one of the best friends if we know each other in person and we can talk about basketball all day.

But can u just leave this message board entirely?


----------



## RP McMurphy

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> This would be a huge blow to basketball fans. If anyone has more solid info on this story, please do share.
> 
> Not good news.


I don't have any solid info, but the sense I get is, behind the scenes he's been a lot more of a pain in the *** in ways the public doesn't know about. I think Rick Carlisle is just fed up with it and decided this is a good time to send a message.

I don't believe he's actually thinking about retirement, he just says stupid things all the time that he doesn't mean. But it's probably having a negative effect on team chemistry, which is why Carlisle decided to take a stand.


----------



## sammysamosa

he better not retire...he's on my fantasy team


----------



## Johnny Mac

You know, I wouldnt be surprised if he did retire. Well, I would actually, but it seems to make some sense. Artest is from the projects, he is a success story out of the projects right? With Bush being re-elected, he may feel the need to reach out to his people through music during times that will only get harder in the environment he grew up in. With the people we have in office right now, the rich get richer, the poor get poorer. Maybe he feels the need to reconnect with his people through music, and if thats his passion, then thats what he should pursue. 

The talks about pursuing a music career and Jesus, all coming so close to an election that hurts the environment he grew up in so much, it all may tie together. 

Who knows though, just a theory. If Artest really does want to pursue another one of his passions, he shouldnt be looked down upon for doing so. He has achieved so much in basketball, has enough money to establish himself and get his music off the ground, so why not. Basketball would miss him dearly, but its his life.


----------



## bballlife

Unless he has totally changed since being a rookie I dont see how he could afford to retire. 

I remember an ESPN the magazine article that showed all his expenses and named all the people in his entourage. His barber, his agent, his cook, assistant, marketing people, just a huge amount of people. It basically showed that he spends a lot of money and doesnt really manage it that well. He probably has a good amount in bank, but you never know, during the lockout a ton of players got into financial troubles. 

I know he loves to play, I would be surprised if he called it a career.


----------



## Locke

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> Unless he has totally changed since being a rookie I dont see how he could afford to retire.
> 
> I remember an ESPN the magazine article that showed all his expenses and named all the people in his entourage. His barber, his agent, his cook, assistant, marketing people, just a huge amount of people. It basically showed that he spends a lot of money and doesnt really manage it that well. He probably has a good amount in bank, but you never know, during the lockout a ton of players got into financial troubles.
> 
> I know he loves to play, I would be surprised if he called it a career.


Well if he retired he wouldn't have all those parasites around him anymore. But I don't take this seriously at all. Artest is a maniac who's just talking out of his  right now.


----------



## RP McMurphy

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> You know, I wouldnt be surprised if he did retire. Well, I would actually, but it seems to make some sense. Artest is from the projects, he is a success story out of the projects right? With Bush being re-elected, he may feel the need to reach out to his people through music during times that will only get harder in the environment he grew up in. With the people we have in office right now, the rich get richer, the poor get poorer. Maybe he feels the need to reconnect with his people through music, and if thats his passion, then thats what he should pursue.
> 
> The talks about pursuing a music career and Jesus, all coming so close to an election that hurts the environment he grew up in so much, it all may tie together.
> 
> Who knows though, just a theory. If Artest really does want to pursue another one of his passions, he shouldnt be looked down upon for doing so. He has achieved so much in basketball, has enough money to establish himself and get his music off the ground, so why not. Basketball would miss him dearly, but its his life.


I think you're just projecting your own political opinions onto Artest. I've never heard of him taking an interest in this election. And he's kidding himself if he thinks anyone would care about his music. If he leaves the NBA, he will fall off the face of the earth just like Alonzo Spellman.

He's probably not going anywhere, because he likes to be in the spotlight and he loves the game too much. That said, no one really knows what he's going to do.


----------



## Cap

I would be shocked and saddened if Artest retired. Just horrible.


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ

he's taking up the bulls players of old's personality and playing styl;e.. as jordan he was a scorer that shuts people down.. this year he is rodman...


----------



## Cockney

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> You know, I wouldnt be surprised if he did retire. Well, I would actually, but it seems to make some sense. Artest is from the projects, he is a success story out of the projects right? With Bush being re-elected, he may feel the need to reach out to his people through music during times that will only get harder in the environment he grew up in. With the people we have in office right now, the rich get richer, the poor get poorer. Maybe he feels the need to reconnect with his people through music, and if thats his passion, then thats what he should pursue.
> 
> The talks about pursuing a music career and Jesus, all coming so close to an election that hurts the environment he grew up in so much, it all may tie together.
> 
> Who knows though, just a theory. If Artest really does want to pursue another one of his passions, he shouldnt be looked down upon for doing so. He has achieved so much in basketball, has enough money to establish himself and get his music off the ground, so why not. Basketball would miss him dearly, but its his life.


When you look in the dictionary for the word "stretch", you'll find this post.


----------



## jericho

I suspect this is just the next weird chapter in what will be a long and storied career for Artest. He's impulsive and explosive (in addition to determined and talented), and is on track to emerge as the Dennis Rodman of his era in more ways than one (minus the cross-dressing, I assume). I seriously doubt he's leaving the league...but I wouldn't be surprised to see him traded in February for less than his market value.


----------



## Philo

Send him to Portland.


----------



## R-Star

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> 
> 
> petrie wasnt very intrested in that trade
> 
> but anyway u never know wat rons gonna


Like hell he wasnt. Ron may be a head case, but Webber is proving its his team and Peja is playing like crap. Ron led the team to 3 wins already this year. Bottom line is, although rons 1000X crazier, hes still the better player.


----------



## Gonzo

I heard on the radio this morning that it was a coaches decision to keep him out.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

I don't think that Ron Artest will last the season in Indiana. I think he'll get traded sooner rather than later. What ever happened to Artest for Stojakovic? It still would be a great trade for both teams.


----------



## R-Star

> Originally posted by <b>Bron_Melo_ROY</b>!
> I don't think that Ron Artest will last the season in Indiana. I think he'll get traded sooner rather than later. What ever happened to Artest for Stojakovic? It still would be a great trade for both teams.


I dont think Stoja would make the Pacers better. Artest is playing great for us. I hope we dont trade him, and I also hope he keeps his head cool.


----------



## reHEATed

let me just ask how Carlisle suspending him is supposed to make him want to play. If a guy is contemplating retirement, why in the world would you make him sit on the bench for disiplinary reasons


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction

sorry i dont watch a lot of football, but i do remember seeing Ricky Williams highlights last year, he was great, did he really retire and if so why?


----------



## RP McMurphy

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> let me just ask how Carlisle suspending him is supposed to make him want to play. If a guy is contemplating retirement, why in the world would you make him sit on the bench for disiplinary reasons


I wouldn't know, but I trust you know more about how to handle mentally disturbed individuals than anyone that might be employed by the Pacers organization.


----------



## reHEATed

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> 
> 
> I wouldn't know, but I trust you know more about how to handle mentally disturbed individuals than anyone that might be employed by the Pacers organization.


thats why i said i was asking


----------



## amd pwr

> Originally posted by <b>Ps!ence_Fiction</b>!
> sorry i dont watch a lot of football, but i do remember seeing Ricky Williams highlights last year, he was great, did he really retire and if so why?


because the NFL stands for NO FUN LEAGUE  

JK. He retire because he didn't want to play anymore for a list of reason. He wants back in now because the NFL is sueing him for all his money and won.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction

do u kno wut any of the reasons were?


----------



## mavsman

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> let me just ask how Carlisle suspending him is supposed to make him want to play. If a guy is contemplating retirement, why in the world would you make him sit on the bench for disiplinary reasons


What are Carlisle other options? Is he suppose to say, "Oh my, he threatened to retire so I can never discipline him not matter what he does".

That is clearly not going to work. You handle it like you would any situation where a guy does something worthy of suspension. You suspend him. A team is not going to be held hostage because a guy on the team makes a threat like that. Otherwise everyone will just threaten to quit anytime a team suspends them.

Artest is either going to retire or not but you don't treat him differently because he threatens to do it.

My guess is that he is simply blowing smoke up thier butts. Peja may not be the complete player that Artest is but sometimes the off the court stuff can be more negative than the pluses on the court.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> You know, I wouldnt be surprised if he did retire. Well, I would actually, but it seems to make some sense. Artest is from the projects, he is a success story out of the projects right? With Bush being re-elected, he may feel the need to reach out to his people through music during times that will only get harder in the environment he grew up in. With the people we have in office right now, the rich get richer, the poor get poorer. Maybe he feels the need to reconnect with his people through music, and if thats his passion, then thats what he should pursue.
> 
> The talks about pursuing a music career and Jesus, all coming so close to an election that hurts the environment he grew up in so much, it all may tie together.
> 
> Who knows though, just a theory. If Artest really does want to pursue another one of his passions, he shouldnt be looked down upon for doing so. He has achieved so much in basketball, has enough money to establish himself and get his music off the ground, so why not. Basketball would miss him dearly, but its his life.


I usually enjoy your posts, but this is just beyond stupid. I won't get into it since this isn't a political board, but you sound like the old yellow dog democrats here in Arkansas. "We should put 100% tax on the rich and give the money that THEY earned to all the poor people. GIVE ME MONEY!"


----------



## Primetime23

> Originally posted by <b>Ps!ence_Fiction</b>!
> do u kno wut any of the reasons were?


alot of reasons

He wasnt happy with the workload he was getting he had the highest number of carries over a two year span in nfl history. Also, he failed a third drug test, which would have resulted in a 4 game suspension. Plus he didnt want to stop smoking weed and if he failed one more test it would have been a one year suspension.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

Thoughts on the subject:

1. If this is true, it's damn lucky we got Stephen Jackson to take up some defensive slack.

2. Peja wouldn't help us that much. We already have Jackson, Jones, Miller, and Croshere to shoot the ball really well.

3. Ron Artest was on Rap City yesterday saying that his music isn't getting in the way of his basketball.


----------



## jokeaward

> Originally posted by <b>Ps!ence_Fiction</b>!
> sorry i dont watch a lot of football, but i do remember seeing Ricky Williams highlights last year, he was great, did he really retire and if so why?


Go to the football forum and search for Ricky Williams.


----------



## Burn

the story on yahoo says Artest asked for time off because he was tired from all his album promotion...implied that he was saying it in a way that he thought it was more important than the team? Artest said however he put it came out wrong. Nothing about retirement or religion.


----------



## futuristxen

LOL!

I LOVE RON!

This is hilarious. Asked for a month off to promote his rap album.

Steven A. Smith: "Clearly, he's not all there".

Duh!


----------



## Pan Mengtu

Apparently he doesn't realize that he signed a contract to play basketball. Not to take up a roster spot. If he wants to take time off to promote music (which i'm 99% sure is going to be awful), I'd ask him to forfeit a portion of his salary.


----------



## futuristxen

As Charles Barkley would say, "Larry Bird must be rolling over in his grave".


----------



## The_Franchise

Rick Carlisle: "Artest comprised the integrity of this team."

When a reporter told him what Carlisle said, Artest replied: "I don't know what integrity means."

Sacramento desperately needs this guy, they can afford the headcase, send a package of Bobby Jackson and Peja Stojacovik to Indiana for Fred Jones and Artest.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> As Charles Barkley would say, "Larry Bird must be rolling over in his grave".




:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Could it be that Artest is doing this just so that he could get traded??


----------



## Cap

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> Could it be that Artest is doing this just so that he could get traded??


I hope so. I'd trade Slava and Butler for Artest.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> I hope so. I'd trade Slava and Butler for Artest.


Indiana would probably do it.  

I'd trade Peja and a couple of picks for him.


----------



## bballlife

I just heard Artest on Sportscenter and it sure sounds like he asked for a little time off to make sure everything was right with his cd before it is released. 

Artest is a moron.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> Artest is a moron.


You can say that again.


----------



## HKF

I'll never hate on the homie from Queensbridge. People may not like him, but Ron "True Warrior" Artest takes care of his own. 

Pacers trading him, only makes them worse.


----------



## mavsman

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> I'll never hate on the homie from Queensbridge. People may not like him, but Ron "True Warrior" Artest takes care of his own.


What the heck does that mean? He takes care of his own what? Team mates? Obviously not, he is more concerned with himself than anybody else.

The guy is a complete moron and has been since he got in the league. Every time you start thinking that he is finally maturing into an adult human being, he shows his true colors again.


----------



## RP McMurphy

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> The guy is a complete moron and has been since he got in the league. Every time you start thinking that he is finally maturing into an adult human being, he shows his true colors again.


Yes, it's always ten steps forward and ten steps backward with Ron. I used to have some hope that these things would stop happening one day, but now I realize it's probably going to be like this for the rest of his career. Most of the time he'll play unbelievably well, but some of the time he'll be a cancer.

That said, people in the media and on fan message boards can drag him through the mud all they want to, but fact is, the Pacers have no chance at a championship unless Ron is playing well for us. I'm thrilled that our depth carried us to four wins to start the season, but last night's game against the Clippers showed how good we really are without our two stars.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> That said, people in the media and on fan message boards can drag him through the mud all they want to, but fact is, the Pacers have no chance at a championship unless Ron is playing well for us.


Honestly I dont see us being much above .500 without Artest...The man is one of the most talented players in this league....if he could only get his head on straight...


----------



## Kaas

> Originally posted by <b>Ps!ence_Fiction</b>!
> do u kno wut any of the reasons were?


The main reason according to the press: he likes the ganja.


----------



## hobojoe

This is all you have to see to know how valuable Ron Artest is to the Pacers.

L.A. Clippers- 102
Indiana Pacers- 68

End of discussion. Don't trade him, you won't get equal value. The Pacers need Ron Artest to compete for anything this year.


----------



## HeinzGuderian

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> You can say that again.


Artest is a moron.


----------



## Philo

A rich moron.


----------



## JT

*definitely not a moron.*

I wonder what Artest's plan is.


----------



## Pan Mengtu

*Re: definitely not a moron.*



> Originally posted by <b>sherako</b>!
> I wonder what Artest's plan is.


Don't use the words "Artest" and "plan" in the same sentence. He obviously has no concept of reality, let alone enough to develop a plan of future action.


----------



## Debt Collector

i dont know if anyone has heard artest's raps, but its TERRIBLE, worst "music" ive ever heard


----------



## PacersguyUSA

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> This is all you have to see to know how valuable Ron Artest is to the Pacers.
> 
> L.A. Clippers- 102
> Indiana Pacers- 68
> 
> End of discussion. Don't trade him, you won't get equal value. The Pacers need Ron Artest to compete for anything this year.


Yes, let us disregard that the Pacers minus Artest beat KG and the Timberwolves.

Yes, let us disregard that in the Clippers game, the Pacers were missing Reggie Miller, Jonathan Bender, Anthony Johnson, Jeff Foster, and Scott Pollard in addition to Artest.



> i dont know if anyone has heard artest's raps, but its TERRIBLE, worst "music" ive ever heard


He's not rapping. He is executive producing, and it is not a rap album, it is an R&B album.



Lol at Artest promoting the album on the ESPN interview though.


----------



## Debt Collector

he has a few verses on the album, they played some here on the talk radio station


----------



## BBALLSCIENCES

Y'all should be ashamed of yourselves. ESPN been dyin' for a story from Ron and they tryin' to make it the biggest thing since sliced bread. Last year they couldn't get a story cuz so called 'crazy' Ron was a good boy all year. First chance they get they itchin' and jumpin' at nothin'. A pox on their and you haters tongues.


----------



## MemphisX

Well I don't see the sense of trading for Peja. He demanded a trade, didn't get it, and has proceded to undermine the entire team by playing like crap (but curiously he is not getting slammed for tanking like Kobe did). At least Ron Artest comes to play when he is on the court.


----------



## Gonzo

*Re: definitely not a moron.*



> Originally posted by <b>sherako</b>!
> I wonder what Artest's plan is.


To give his life to Jesus with a rap album
:no:


----------



## Philo

The NBA is loving every minute of this.


----------



## Debt Collector

i wonder if he will get booed at Conseco


----------



## Pan Mengtu

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> Well I don't see the sense of trading for Peja. He demanded a trade, didn't get it, and has proceded to undermine the entire team by playing like crap (but curiously he is not getting slammed for tanking like Kobe did). At least Ron Artest comes to play when he is on the court.


What makes you think Peja is tanking? In the few games I've seen, I don't sense that at all.


----------



## pacersrule31

that interview from ESPN proves it-he's really thinkin about retiring. wut an idiot. i'm a pacer fan, and this creates a dilemma: if we win the title, our 2nd-best player and top defender in the NBA leaves. if we dont win, then we gotta try again until we do win, then he leaves. and if we dont win, he'll prob end up leaving anyway or he'll just go nuts w/ his wacked head and kill somebody. i love him as a player, he's great, but wut a nutcase.


----------



## arcade_rida

*Re: Re: definitely not a moron.*



> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 
> 
> Don't use the words "Artest" and "plan" in the same sentence. He obviously has no concept of reality, let alone enough to develop a plan of future action.



Why because he doesnt want to play basektball his whole life. I understand everyone is upset but if he doesnt want to be a basketball player until he is in his 30's so be it. I am just like HFK I aint gonna hate on my man Artest. Leaving is obviously not gonna do good for us because we are all basketball fans, but to say his life choices are stupid then thats just wrong. If he was dropping out because of drugs, then yes I would say thats bad. But if he wants to leave the game, because he isnt enjoying it and wants to focus on his record label fine let him be atleast he isnt gonna be a drug addict.


----------



## arcade_rida

I also want to ask a question. Is having a Rap album so bad. Can you not give your life to Jesus if you rap?? I dont understand ... If for example Andrei Kirlenko said I want to give my life to god and also wanted to open his own Rock/Punk studio?? There wouldnt be nothing wrong with that? Sometimes people look at rap as a way just to swear and make up non-sense. I admitt there are many artists out there like that but please dont think every rap artist is the same. He maybe making Gospel rap music, if all i know.


----------



## thefuture2

He better not. That'd be stupid. Doesn't seem like a rapper to me. I haven't personally heard anything of his but he doesn't strike me as a rapper.


----------

